# MKIII ABS Bypass...



## EAD0001 (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a 96 GTI with ABS that went bad. I just replaced my master cylinder as well and now I can't bleed the brakes due to having to cycle the ABS pump (which is not working, like I said). I could care less about ABS and just want to bypass the entire system. Was thinking about a brake proportioning system along with a splitter for the rear wheels but I would need to get new line ends. I'm trying to do this as cheap as possible while keeping it safe and reliable. What do you suggest?


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

If you go with an aftermarket proportioning system such as the one made by Wildwood, etc., you going to pay $$$. Cheapest route would be going to a salvage yard and buying the master cylinder, hard lines, and rear proportioning valve off a non-ABS MKIII.


----------

